# NBA 25.11.2012



## Sportsbts (Nov 25, 2012)

Orlando Magic - Boston Celtics 1.50 [Betclick]

The Orlando Magic have found some life since returning to the Amway Center.

Their five-home homestand, however, is about to get a lot tougher Sunday night when the Boston Celtics come to town.

Orlando (5-7) seeks its third straight win on its home floor after rallying for a 108-104 victory over Cleveland on Friday.

"We're just trying to deal with this homestand," coach Jacque Vaughn said. "We've started out 2-0 and now we're trying to get another one."

After falling to 1-5 on the road with a loss to Atlanta on Monday, Orlando bounced back with consecutive wins over Detroit and Cleveland -- teams with a combined 6-19 record -- to improve to 4-2 at home.

The difference between the Magic's offensive production home and away has been staggering. They're averaging 95.3 points on 47.3 percent shooting at home, while totaling 85.0 on 40.1 percent on the road.
The Celtics (7-6) avoided a third straight loss with an impressive 108-100 victory over visiting Oklahoma City on Friday night.

Boston recorded only its second win against a team that had a winning record heading into Friday night.

"It's great to beat Oklahoma," coach Doc Rivers said. "They were in the finals last year, and they're the team to beat, I guess, in the West. But it was more how we played. We played with great force tonight."


----------



## up12zzbet (Dec 18, 2012)

This is already outdated, let's move on, give some newer Man.


----------

